# do rummynose tetras jump???



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

I've never experienced them jumping. I kept them in my 125 for a long time without any issues at all. I'm sure they are capable of it though. Many fish will jump with the proper provocation.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep they can definitely jump. Especially if they get startled or a fish chases them. I've had jumpers before after I bumped my tank and while I was working in it.


----------



## bdement (Jan 27, 2005)

I kept them in an open-top tank with Cardinals and Discus for a couple years. In that time maybe 2-3 jumped out, so yes they do jump, but its not a huge problem. Like others have said, most fish will jump if startled enough, but rummies don't make a habit of it.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I have a 75 gallon tank with 2 angels and 18 rummies and all my rummies stay near the bottom of the tank and never venture past the bottom 1/3 of the tank. Are mine weird?


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

bklyndrvr said:


> I have a 75 gallon tank with 2 angels and 18 rummies and all my rummies stay near the bottom of the tank and never venture past the bottom 1/3 of the tank. Are mine weird?


Nope..not weird at all. I have a school of 8 in a 30g that don't venture too far from the bottom either.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I thought maybe mine were scare or unhappy. They seem to be happy. Bright red noses, always swimming together. Maybe I should add a couple more?


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

I notice that mine are happiest when I do frequent water changes, but if I skip a week...they're not very active at all.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you want them to swim more in the upper part of the tank try adding some floating plants.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Mar 28, 2010)

When I kept a school I had a few that were very skittish compared to the rest. Random bumps or vibrations would freak them out. They can take off like rockets and they fly around the tank for 30 sec. Before stopping and basically going into shock. Usually I'm around and they can be revived pretty successfully, though I takes them 30 min before they regain their swimming abilities 100%. It wasn't all the fish, just 1 or 2 in my school of 10. Weird things like closing the stand door, which they are fine with almost all the time would freak one out. Most should be fine in a rimless tank, you may have a few odd ones.


----------

